# 2010 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 Superlight



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

I just saw the specs posted for two builds of the 2010 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 Superlight here:

http://surfcitycyclery.com/

The top end model specs look scary, especially with the SRAM Red group and Zipp 202 wheels. I only wished that Specialized would use the SRAM Red crankset instead of their own brand. Also the Rovel wheel graphics makes the bike look like a zebra.


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

Attached are jpg images of the bikes and specs. from the web site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, I'm not digging those roval graphics.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

not forgetting the di2 setup


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

When the zebra wheels spin, they put other riders in a trance.


----------



## Plasticman (Jul 5, 2009)

kytyree said:


> Yea, I'm not digging those roval graphics.


They need to take some of the graphics out of those wheels.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

the chain on the SL3 SL is black and red


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

-dustin said:


> the chain on the SL3 SL is black and red


I wonder if its stock that way or just for the picture?


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

The chain will be black and red on the SL3 SL as shown in the photos.
My only question would be how long will the paint stay on the chain?
If they are anodized those colors on the chain, they might hold up longer, but I bet they don't last a season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe they will wear out quickly, driving up the market for red and black chains. No one will be able to go back to silver after having that.


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

The complete bike as shown is supposed to weigh a heafty 13.1 lbs.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

livestrong7 said:


> Attached are jpg images of the bikes and specs. from the web site.


That red and white frame is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

What's the MSRP, over $10k?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- I hope that's a mis-print : Tektro brakes. ?????


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

kytyree said:


> What's the MSRP, over $10k?


MSRP is a very reasonable :wink: $9200 for the EL. The Di2 comes in at $9900, same as last year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

At those prices who can choose, get both!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

kytyree said:


> At those prices who can choose, get both!


Lollerskates!!!!


----------



## RedRider93 (Jan 28, 2009)

> - I hope that's a mis-print : Tektro brakes. ?????


nope, they're TRP brakes, which stands for Tektro Racing Products, so yeah technically they are Tektros, but they're friggin awesome


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

RedRider93 said:


> nope, they're TRP brakes, which stands for Tektro Racing Products, so yeah technically they are Tektros, but they're friggin awesome


mmm... Magnesium calipers.... aaggghhhhh...


----------

